# Towbars



## Archie01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there. My first post so please bear with me.

I'm after a tow bar for my Dakota 3.0 can anybody point me in the right direction of a reputable dealer.

I want to use an "A" frame to tow a Toyota IQ. Is this within the MH's capabilities? It's on the heavy-duty Alko chassis.

Regards


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The maximum trailer weight for an Autotrail on an X250 chassis (the newest shape) is 1050Kg I am not certain if its 1050 or 1040 but its in that region) Thats everything behind the towball and includes the weight of any A frame (which must be the braked version!!), fuel in the towed vehicle etc.

There is talk that A frames are no longer going to be legal after 2014 so do your homework VERY thoroughly before parting with your money, also be aware that more and more continental Police are booking A Frame users regardless of what the A frame makers are telling people (Spain and now Germany) Hav.e a look through the towing forum for more details

For info a Smart car and trailer are JUST under the limit for most Autotrail's to tow. 

Sorry if you are already aware of most of the above but I am just trying to help with as much info as possible for you.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome

Watling Towbars are one of the best.

Tell them honestly exactly what you want the towbar to do, and if they don't think it's safe they will refuse to fit it.

Can't get better than that! They are very competitive with their pricing too, and do a very neat job.

Dave


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Just had a type approved towbar fitted to my new Scout. Got excellent advice and a nice neat installation from Watling Engineers.
Expensive but I did need a lot of metal due to the length of overhang (the longest they'd come across)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> The maximum trailer weight for an Autotrail on an X250 chassis (the newest shape) is 1050Kg I am not certain if its 1050 or 1040 but its in that region) Thats everything behind the towball and includes the weight of any A frame (which must be the braked version!!), fuel in the towed vehicle etc.
> 
> 
> > The maximum towing weight quoted here can be increased but at a loss of payload. For every kilo over the 1040 weight you must reduce the payload by the same. As long as you don't exceed the maximum gross vehicle weight or the tow bars maximum capacity you will be ok.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

DJP

What you have said is TECHNICALLY and legally correct 

So long as the gross train and axle weights are within the plated limits then legally there is no problem, BUT....

Autotrail clearly state (or at least they did up to a short while ago) a maximum "recommended" trailer weight. They also place a large sticker in the rear garage which advises a max load in the garage of either 125 or 150 KG (dependent on vehicle age) I did query this (max advised trailer weight) with them and was told that it is due to the very long overhang from the rear axle to the tow hitch being MUCH greater than on the standard Ducato van chassis that these MH's are based on.

Having said that I didnt raise the matter of any extra trailer weight coming off the payload but still fitting within the max train weight. Odd situation really, I might just have to fire off an email to them !!

If the MH is at its max gross veh weight then the max trailer weight is as they advise 1040 (or is it 1050?) Kg to stay within the max train weight (which is still much less than the max train weight for a "standard" Ducato white van, very confusing isnt it?? 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

hey had a choice of styles ie bumper bars, and they will do a A-frame on the car as well.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> DJP
> 
> What you have said is TECHNICALLY and legally correct
> 
> ...


Auto Trail state on page 63 of their 2013 brochure that trailer weight may be increased at the cost of reduced payload within the vehicle, as long as maximum gross or MRO weight is not exceeded.
I hope this clarifies the matter.


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*Towbar*

Hi best person and very reasonable is Mike Parkinson at Freckleton pr4 1hs near Lytham st Anne's. he only fits towbars to Motorhomes 
Cheers
James


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

DJP

I happily stand corrected !! I was going on what the brochures for the age of my vehicle (2008) said, which gave a max recommended weight for any trailer.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mr plodd
The change only came about in the last couple of years. Don't know why there was a change made to the specs. 
Not many people tow a car over 1000kg ( with a smallish coachbuilt van).


----------



## almaniac (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi.

According to the Autotrail brochure only the tag axles can have the trailer weight increased at the expence of payload.

Alan


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

almaniac said:


> Hi.
> 
> According to the Autotrail brochure only the tag axles can have the trailer weight increased at the expence of payload.
> 
> Alan


I also stand corrected on this information.
Thanks


----------

